# motion detector makes music play



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm sure you can find some type of customizable doorbell that could be rigged up to do what you want.

Search Amazon for "MP3 doorbell".

I don't know much about them or motion sensors, but it would be best if you can find a doorbell that uses a normal button to make it work, and a sensor that has a normal switch (or set of contacts) that can be completely separate from the incoming power.

What I'm getting at is it would be nice and easy if you could run the low voltage wires that would normally go to the doorbell button right to the motion sensor switch. If this is not possible, then you would need to add a relay to the motion sensor to make it work.

Wait a second, I just realized that most doorbells probably work by pressing a button, and then releasing it. A motion sensor will press the button, but then wont release it again for 5 minutes. Now I don't know if my idea would work or not.

Forget what I just said above. Never mind. Good luck!


----------



## walt1122 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks bfrabel, not exactly what I was thinking might work. 

I need something that will sense motion and then play the music from beginning to end and then cycle back to beginning waiting till motion activates sensor again starting the whole process over again. Like those Halloween displays at stores that are activated by passing customers that start moving and making noises as they are triggered by their movement.


Yes low voltage would be better but I think I could use 120v from the outside motion detector light if I really had to but would rather not! 



Was hoping there is already something on the market that some one has seen or is aware of before I go crazy trying to find it on the web.


thanks


Walt


----------



## walt1122 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi WIFI Hack, close but need something better. Need it ti play one particular song after motion sensor is triggerred.


thanks anyway.




Walt


----------



## walt1122 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi All, did some research but still not happy with what I'm finding. Best thing so far is using one of those computer chips like arduino to link the motion detector to a CD player or IPad and have it be controlled with some programming in the arduino? Sounds much to complicated to me. Anybody else have any better methods? 



thanks


Walt


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

I think I might have found what you're looking for...

https://www.amazon.com/Motion-Activ...sr=1-2&keywords=motion+activated+sound+player


----------



## walt1122 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi bfrabel, thanks, yes I saw that one and it is close to what I need . However the people I'm doing this for want to be able to power some pretty big speakers and this doesn't have any external hook ups. Only a 2w internal speaker that will never power some good quality speakers even if I was able find some way to put an amplifier on it .


Walt







bfrabel said:


> I think I might have found what you're looking for...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Motion-Activ...sr=1-2&keywords=motion+activated+sound+player


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

According to the specs, it has a "3.5mm audio interface for external speakers". I think it's one of the little black dots in the upper left corner, under the motion detector.

Surly you can figure out a way to do something with that.


----------



## walt1122 (Aug 16, 2007)

The idea was a simple way to achieve the results I need. You did notice it is designed for indoor use only? And it doesn't mention what the frequency range is so how good will it reproduce the music? Really don't think it will work and if I have to rig up something I would rather it be something I believe will work.


thanks for trying



Walt


----------



## SteveMachete (Jun 24, 2018)

For the most customization I would suggest making the music clip a YouTube video, subscribe for YouTube red, get a wifi cheap cam with motion sensor and download the Ifttt app. You can set up automated commands that will play the YouTube clip on whatever speakers you choose that are chrome/audio casted when the cam becomes triggered by motion. Yes complicated but with complications comes more options for exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## walt1122 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks SteveMachete, yes I figure it will be something like that will be what I need. Problem is I lack a lot of the necessary knowledge to get this going. I have started to look into it and see that it is formidable. I had hoped that someone had already experienced doing something similar so I could piggyback on their experience. I saw a few things on YouTube but did not see what I wanted. Need to find an old popular electronics or Radio Shack article on a project like this.



thanks again



Walt


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Im staying tuned, hoping to find out WHY they want this.... hope it comes out..


----------



## walt1122 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here KPDMinc is the email I received that got this all started. The woman is a friend of my wife's who has a big mucky mucks master gardeners position at some state garden park in Georgia some where. Still don't know how I got involved with this but...just trying to help.



"I visited a garden in Canada where there was a garden room – a plane of grass surrounded by yew hedges. At each end, there was a sculpture. On one end, the sculpture was a quartet of copper frogs playing jazz instruments. On the other end, a quartet of frogs playing chamber music instruments. As you approached either end, you passed through a motion detector that started a 90 second piece of music – jazz on one end, chamber music on the other. It was so cool! I want to do this in my Sewanee garden before July 14. Can you help me Walt?
I have found some speakers built into artificial rocks on Bestbuy.com that connect to a blue tooth device. I have a piece of music on my Iphone that I could play, except I would have to be standing there when my guest entered the garden and might call up the wrong piece of music. Is there some way this could happen without me and my Iphone?"




thanks


Walt​


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Are you certain it's a motion detector that triggers the music?


Perhaps an IR beam is interrupted by the passer-byer, similar to a garage a door safety mechanism.


I know that isn't the complete answer, but it might give another perspective..


:smile:


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

walt1122 said:


> Here KPDMinc is the email I received that got this all started. The woman is a friend of my wife's who has a big mucky mucks master gardeners position at some state garden park in Georgia some where. Still don't know how I got involved with this but...just trying to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sounds interesting, thanks for sharing - dont forget about the 30-ish foot range on bluetooth... hope to hear how you conquered it...! LOL


----------

